# En nu?

## Malganis

Ik heb Gentoo netwerkloos geinstalleerd, het rootpassword ingesteld, waarmee ik een account heb aangemaakt toen ik 'm opnieuw had opgestart, maar wat nu?

Als ik 'm opstart kan ik inloggen, maar hoe start ik nou Gentoo?

http://www.xs4all.nl/~vdraanen/rob/linux/gentoo_whatnow.png

Ik heb nog nooit Linux geinstalleerd, en ook geen Linux ervaring. Wel MacOS, maar dat is een ander verhaal.  :Smile: 

Uhmm.. nou, graag wat meer info over hoe ik Gentoo kan opstarten. Oh ja, en ik heb de LiveCD 2006.1 gebruikt.

Edit: De reden waarom er localhost en localdomain staat, is omdat ik alles default heb gelaten.Last edited by Malganis on Mon Dec 04, 2006 10:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lost+found

MOEHAA!

Welkom bij de club. Weldra wordt uw M$ raampjessysteem overbodig...

```
# emerge kde-meta
```

 Houd je adem niet in.

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## lost+found

OK, nog even serieus. Dit is al Gentoo wat je ziet (à la DOS zeg maar). Als je er een grafisch systeem van wilt maken moet je xorg-x11 installeren, plus een Desktop naar keuze.

Lees hierrrrrr verder: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/list.xml.

Succes!

----------

## Zubzub

yup, je hebt nu het base systeem van gentoo geinstalled. Wat je er nu verder mee doet is helemaal aan jou.

Als beginner raad ik je aan kde of gnome te installeren en dan de alsa howto volgen uit de gentoo-doc sectie.

Veel succes en als er problemen zijn laat maar horen!

----------

## Q-collective

Welkom aan boord!

Als je vragen hebt zijn er drie uitstekende bronnen om te raadplegen:

1. OfficiÃ«le documentatie

2. Gentoo Wiki

3. Deze forums! (probeer de zoekfunctie maar eens  :Wink:  )

Succes!

----------

## Malganis

Bedankt voor de uitgebreide informatie allemaal. Ik ga 't meteen uitproberen en proberen zoveel mogelijk te lezen. Omdat ik nog in de "IK MOT GAMON!" fase zit, wil ik m'n PC houden, maar wel Linux uitproberen. Ik ga volgende maand (Dat is zeker) een mooie Mac Mini 1.83GHz kopen.

Ik heb net '# emerge kde-meta' ingetikt, maar:

http://www.xs4all.nl/~vdraanen/rob/linux/gentoo_emerge_kde-meta.png

Heb ik Gentoo niet goed geinstalleerd? Ik heb voor de makkelijkheid, en waarschijnlijk luiheid, de GTK+ installer gebruikt.

Hoe kan ik trouwens omhoog scrollen in deze.. uhmm.. DOS versie van Gentoo.  :Smile: 

----------

## Q-collective

 *Malganis wrote:*   

> Bedankt voor de uitgebreide informatie allemaal. Ik ga 't meteen uitproberen en proberen zoveel mogelijk te lezen. Omdat ik nog in de "IK MOT GAMON!" fase zit, wil ik m'n PC houden, maar wel Linux uitproberen. Ik ga volgende maand (Dat is zeker) een mooie Mac Mini 1.83GHz kopen.

 

Een dual-boot oplossing is geen enkel probleem.

 *Quote:*   

> Ik heb net '# emerge kde-meta' ingetikt, maar:
> 
> http://www.xs4all.nl/~vdraanen/rob/linux/gentoo_emerge_kde-meta.png

 

Probeer het eens handmatig te downloaden:

```
cd /usr/portage/distfiles

wget http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/distfiles/util-macros-1.0.2.tar.bz2

emerge --resume
```

 *Quote:*   

> Heb ik Gentoo niet goed geinstalleerd? Ik heb voor de makkelijkheid, en waarschijnlijk luiheid, de GTK+ installer gebruikt.

 

Nee hoor, niet elke portage mirror is compleet, af en toe mist er een pakketje.

 *Quote:*   

> Hoe kan ik trouwens omhoog scrollen in deze.. uhmm.. DOS versie van Gentoo. 

 

Shift+pageup en pagedown. Maar dat is maar beperkt.

----------

## Rainmaker

 *Malganis wrote:*   

> Bedankt voor de uitgebreide informatie allemaal. Ik ga 't meteen uitproberen en proberen zoveel mogelijk te lezen. Omdat ik nog in de "IK MOT GAMON!" fase zit, wil ik m'n PC houden, maar wel Linux uitproberen. Ik ga volgende maand (Dat is zeker) een mooie Mac Mini 1.83GHz kopen.
> 
> Ik heb net '# emerge kde-meta' ingetikt, maar:
> 
> http://www.xs4all.nl/~vdraanen/rob/linux/gentoo_emerge_kde-meta.png

 

Moet je wel internet voor hebben  :Smile:  http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4

 *Malganis wrote:*   

> Heb ik Gentoo niet goed geinstalleerd? Ik heb voor de makkelijkheid, en waarschijnlijk luiheid, de GTK+ installer gebruikt.
> 
> Hoe kan ik trouwens omhoog scrollen in deze.. uhmm.. DOS versie van Gentoo. 

 

Shift-page-up en shift-page-down. Gaat alleen niet zo heel ver terug.

Vraag staat trouwens ook letterlijk in Gentoo handleiding: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=12

----------

## Malganis

 *Rainmaker wrote:*   

> Moet je wel internet voor hebben  http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4

 

Ik probeer internet in te stellen terwijl ik vanaf de LiveCD werk, maar 't is niet echt succesvol. Ik denk ook dat 't ligt aan VMWare. Ik lees morgen wel die guide door in de pauzes op school, want ik snap d'r nog niet veel van.

Edit: Ik ga gewoon even de nederlandse versie van de guide proberen. Niet dat ik geen engels kan, maar omdat ik 't dan mischien sneller begrijp.

Nu zie ik dat er alleen een nederlandse x86 guide is, ik heb een AMD processor, maakt dit veel uit?

----------

## Q-collective

 *Malganis wrote:*   

> Nu zie ik dat er alleen een nederlandse x86 guide is, ik heb een AMD processor, maakt dit veel uit?

 

AMD is een CPU volgens de x86 architectuur (of je moet exotisch spul zoals Opteron hebben ofzo  :Razz:  ).

----------

## Malganis

Nee, gewoon een Athlon. Maar ik zat te denken aan i386 enzo, en dat is van Intel. Maar dan is 't goed.  :Smile: 

----------

## lost+found

Hoi,

Is er bij je LiveCD geen bijbehorende package cd, met een voorgecompileerde X11-KDE/Gnome?

Dan kun je voorlopig nog even netwerkloos doorgaan... Volgens mij stonden die hier altijd tussen, maar ik zie ze niet meer: http://torrents.gentoo.org/ ?

----------

## Malganis

Hoe kan ik met root inloggen op de LiveCD? 'su root' werkt niet, want daar staat gewoon een wachtwoord op. :S En 't is ook niet blank, want als ik gewoon op enter druk krijg ik een foutmelding.

----------

## Zubzub

 *Malganis wrote:*   

> Hoe kan ik met root inloggen op de LiveCD? 'su root' werkt niet, want daar staat gewoon een wachtwoord op. :S En 't is ook niet blank, want als ik gewoon op enter druk krijg ik een foutmelding.

 

sudo su?

----------

## Malganis

 *Zubzub wrote:*   

> sudo su?

 

Je doet alsof ik alles al weet en dat ik dat maar had moeten weten.. dat is dus niet zo. Maar iniedergeval bedankt.

Edit: Als ik ifconfig eth0 intik, dan ziet ie de kaart gewoon (Als ik alleen ifconfig intik, dat staat lo er alleen). Maar als ik dhcpcd eth0 gebruik, krijg ik een timeout.. mischien komt dit omdat in de Netwerk instellingen van Windows de ethernet kaart wel een IP heeft, en geen DHCP ingesteld heeft. Dit komt omdat VMWare dit heeft ingesteld, en ik denk dat dat goed is, want op de LiveCD van Ubuntu had ik wel internet.

Dus.. iemand tips of suggesties?

Edit 2: Hoe hebben jullie allemaal Gentoo geinstalleerd? Via de LiveCD? En gelijk op HD of via een emulator? Want ik begin me te ergeren aan VMWare. Ik heb opeens twee extra LAN NIC's en geen idee hoe die ingesteld staan, omdat VMWare dat heeft gedaan. Als ik nou gewoon een tweede HD koop, en die hele LiveCD vergeet en die hele troep gewoon download en installeerd, want er staat volgens mij nog een andere ISO i.p.v. de LiveCD op die download page.

Edit 3: Ik denk dat ie 't doet. Als ik ifconfig intik staat eth0 er nu ook gewoon bij. Omdat de ethernet kaart al op bridged stond, dacht ik dat die al ingesteld was.. niet dus, ik moest in VMWare de kaart nog instellen!

En natuurlijk deed dhcpcd eth0 het ook meteen.Last edited by Malganis on Mon Dec 04, 2006 10:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lost+found

 *Malganis wrote:*   

> Hoe kan ik met root inloggen op de LiveCD? 'su root' werkt niet, want daar staat gewoon een wachtwoord op. :S En 't is ook niet blank, want als ik gewoon op enter druk krijg ik een foutmelding.

 

Als de Livecd opstart, kun je bij kernel "gentoo nox" intypen. Je krijgt dan de commandline als root.

----------

## BlackEdder

Eerst effe een disclaimer: als je je ergert aan hoe moeilijk gentoo te installeren is, dan kan je ook een makkelijk installeerdbare linux distro nemen zoals ubuntu.

Ik (en ik denk de meeste) heb het direct op mijn hd geinstalleerd, dan kan je gewoon het handboek volgen en moet het wel goed komen.

Hier is trouwens wat meer info voor gentoo onder vmware:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Install_Gentoo_on_VMware_in_Windows_NT/2K/XP

----------

## Malganis

Het is niet moeilijk, want als ik 't via een tweede HD had gedaan, was 't wel gelukt. Het is gewoon lastig met VMWare.  :Smile:  Maar als 't goed is werkt 't nu.

Ben dus nu bij

 *lost+found wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # emerge kde-meta
> ```
> ...

 

Edit: Dat werkte ook niet, maar ik ben er uit: VMWare moest op NAT staan, dat ie 't zelfde IP als de computer waarop ie staat gebruikt. Nu kan ik wel pingen enzo. ^^'. Daarom zei ik ook, als ik gewoon een tweede HD had gehad, was 't veel makkelijker geweest.

Bedankt voor alle info iig, en ik laat weten hoe 't gaat.Last edited by Malganis on Mon Dec 04, 2006 10:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## BlackEdder

Maar het probleem is nog steeds dat je geen netwerk hebt?? Daar kan die link denk ik wel mee helpen.

----------

## lost+found

 *Malganis wrote:*   

>  *lost+found wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> # emerge kde-meta
> ```
> ...

 

Afhankelijk van je compjoeter, gaat dit wel even duren.... vele uren tot dagen!

Je kunt ook eerst "emerge kdebase-startkde" doen, en de rest van de programma's een voor een.

----------

## Zubzub

 *Malganis wrote:*   

>  *Zubzub wrote:*   sudo su? 
> 
> Je doet alsof ik alles al weet en dat ik dat maar had moeten weten.. dat is dus niet zo. Maar iniedergeval bedankt.
> 
> Edit: Als ik ifconfig eth0 intik, dan ziet ie de kaart gewoon (Als ik alleen ifconfig intik, dat staat lo er alleen). Maar als ik dhcpcd eth0 gebruik, krijg ik een timeout.. mischien komt dit omdat in de Netwerk instellingen van Windows de ethernet kaart wel een IP heeft, en geen DHCP ingesteld heeft. Dit komt omdat VMWare dit heeft ingesteld, en ik denk dat dat goed is, want op de LiveCD van Ubuntu had ik wel internet.
> ...

 

 :Question:  helmaal niet, ik zette er gewoon een vraagteken acher omdat ik zelf niet zeker was ofdat het zou werken...

----------

## Malganis

 *Zubzub wrote:*   

>   helmaal niet, ik zette er gewoon een vraagteken acher omdat ik zelf niet zeker was ofdat het zou werken...

 

Oh, op die fiets. Ik had 't volgens mij wel geprobeerd, maar sudo werd volgens mij niet als command herkent. Ik heb gewoon de GTK+ Installer van de LiveCD gebruikt om daar het root password in te stellen. Want ik krijg geen root als ik boot van de LiveCD. Dat moet ik dan nog 's opzoeken, hij's doet 't nu, iig. Daar ben ik al heel blij mee.  :Smile: 

----------

## Malganis

Hoe moet ik dit oplossen? Toch alles een voor een downloaden?

http://www.xs4all.nl/~vdraanen/rob/linux/404_notfound.png

Ik heb 'm op 'pauze' gezet, dus niet uitgezet. Zijn de dingen die wel goed gedownload zijn wel opgeslagen? Of is gewoon alles ge'abort?

----------

## lost+found

http://packages.gentoo.org/search/?sstring=pmount

...die versie is er niet meer.

Omdat Gentoo nogal hard gaat, moet je de Portage tree weer updaten. 

```
# emerge --sync
```

Daarna 2x pijltje-omhoog-toets, voor je laatste installatiecommando.

----------

## Malganis

Ok, dat heb ik gedaan. Toen heb ik # emerge portage gedaan, omdat dat gevraagd werd. Toen probeerde ik # emerge kde-meta weer, maar:

http://www.xs4all.nl/~vdraanen/rob/linux/blockedportage.png

Nog even de foutmelding uitgetikt:

Error: the kde-base/kde-env package conflicts with another package;

the two packages cannot be installed on the same system together.

please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.

Ik heb in 't Gentoo handbook gekeken, maar ik word er niet wijzer van. 't Is inderdaad best lastig.

----------

## Q-collective

 *Malganis wrote:*   

> Ok, dat heb ik gedaan. Toen heb ik # emerge portage gedaan, omdat dat gevraagd werd. Toen probeerde ik # emerge kde-meta weer, maar:
> 
> http://www.xs4all.nl/~vdraanen/rob/linux/blockedportage.png
> 
> Nog even de foutmelding uitgetikt:
> ...

 

```
emerge kde-meta -pv
```

En post die lijst hiero, met name de blockers (waar een B voor staat, ze zijn ook nog eens in het rood) zijn interessant.

----------

## lost+found

Meer mensen hebben dat gehad, incl. mezelf als ik 't me goed herinner....

Gewoonlijk de-installeer je 't pakket dat blokt met "emerge --unmerge <pakketnaam>", en ga je vrolijk verder met installeren.

Hier specifieke info:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-499984.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-506714.html

----------

